# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > سوال: پروژه ی وارد شدن به روم یاهو

## zidanerfan

با سلام خدمت دوستان برنامه نویس 
من پروژه های زیادی از یاهو دارم و یه چند تایی هم خودم نوشتم الان یه سورس میزارم که فقط ای دی لاگ این میکنه هر کسی میتونه لطفاً این پروژه رو دانلود کنه و یه کاریش کنه که بره تو روم یعنی ادرس روم رو بگیره و captcha رو وارد کردم وارد روم مورد نظر بشه این پروژه ای که گذاشتم از winsock  استفاده شده با تشکر از همه ی شما

لینک پروژه:http://uploadtak.com/images/jqwdz953gh4kcdkik0yb.zip

----------


## Snoopboy

بفرما لوگینش هم مشکل داشت . درستش کردم. با 1 وینسوک هم میشه نوشت

Join.rar

----------


## zidanerfan

سلام قربون دستت برم ممنون داداش الان یه مشکل اگه یاهوو بازم پروتوکول چینج کنه من چه جوری تو روم برم میشه یکم توضیح بدی ممنون از پروژه خیلی لازم داشتم :بوس:

----------


## zidanerfan

سلام یه سوال دیگه آقا الان اگه بخوام با همین پروژه ی شما مثلاً همزمان 2 ای دی لاگ این کنم و بتونم تک تک با ای دی ها وارد روم بشم چطوریه لطفاً اگه جواب رو میدونی بگو ممنون از شما

----------


## _behnam_

باید با پرتوکل یاهو آشنایی داشته باشید همچنین اسنیف کردن رو بلد باشید که یاهورو اسنیف کنید و پکت های ارسالیه یاهو رو بدست بیارید

----------


## zidanerfan

مرسی که جواب دادی حالا این پروژه که دوستم گذاشته خوبه ای دی لاگ میکنه و وارد روم میشه
الان میخوام با این پروژه 2 ای دی لاگ و وارد روم بشه اگه میتونید تغیریش بده

----------


## Snoopboy

شما باید با استفاده از list view ایدی و پسورد هارو فراخوانی کنید . و لوگین رو با استفاده از یک حلقه برای همه ایدی ها بنویسید

----------


## zidanerfan

سلام داداش ممنون میشم این تغییرات رو رو پروژه اعمال کنید  :خجالت:

----------


## xrezax

اگه میشه این سورسو یه جوری تغییر بدی که لیست آی دی های رومو توی یک لیست نشون بده.
واسه ادد کردن هم یه مثال بزنی عالی میشه  :قلب:

----------


## zidanerfan

یکی نیست پروژه رو ادیت کنه خیلی لازمش دارم ؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## _behnam_

واسه اینکه بخواین چندید آیدی رو لاگین کنید باید واسه وینسوک Index = 0 قرار بدید و به تعداد آیدی ها وینسوک رو Load کنید در ضمن بهتره از P#R#O#X#Y استفاده کنید که آیپی تون بن نشه

----------


## xrezax

واسه ارسال و دریافت پیام چیکار کنم!

----------


## Snoopboy

اینم یه نمونه کوچیک برای گرفتن Pm و Add کردن و گرفتن Addlist. میشه کاملترش کرد و بهش رسید .Get PM.rar

----------


## xrezax

مرسی ؛ دمت گرم ؛ ارسال پی ام و نشون دادن اعضای روم رو هم داره? هنوز ندیدمش فقط با موبایل دانلود کردمش؛ اگه اینارو نداره میشه زحمتشو بکشی و اضافش کنی؛

----------


## Snoopboy

چیزایی که خواستید اضافه شد . اگر اسنایف کردن پکت رو یاد بگیرید نوشتن این برنامه ها راحت هست


Get PM.rar

----------


## xrezax

میشه یادم بدی اسنایف کنم؛ نرم افزار و آموزش بزای ممنون میشم ازت

----------


## zidanerfan

سلام ای ولا داداش خیلی آقایی ممنون خدایش خیلی آقایی کردی داداش اگه میشه پروژه رو بزارید برای لاگ این 2  ای و ورود 2 ای به روم اگه اینم اوکی کنی و پروژه بزاری ممنون میشم با تشکر و سپاس فراوان

----------


## _behnam_

> سلام ای ولا داداش خیلی آقایی ممنون خدایش خیلی آقایی کردی داداش اگه میشه پروژه رو بزارید برای لاگ این 2  ای و ورود 2 ای به روم اگه اینم اوکی کنی و پروژه بزاری ممنون میشم با تشکر و سپاس فراوان


 اگه به جای اینکه اینهمه تایپ کنید روی دکمه *تشکر کردن* کلیک کنید راحت تر هستید

----------


## zidanerfan

خب پروژه رو بزارید خیلی ممنون داداش  :قلب:

----------


## _behnam_

اگه شد یه فیلم آموزشی از اسنیف کردن پکت های ارسالی یاهو  میزارم

----------


## zidanerfan

داداش بهنام خیلی لطف کردی ممنون ولی این پروژه رو که گفتم اوکی کن یعنی با 2 ای دی وارد روم شم ممنون میشم داداش بهنام عزیز

----------


## xrezax

اگه فیلم آموزشی بزاری خیلی عالی میشه من که بی صبرانه منتظرم

----------


## zidanerfan

سلام دوستان داداش بهنام شما منتظر پروژه ی لاگ این 2 ای دی هستم

----------


## saeedzx

تشکر می کنم 

یک سوال: برای ارسال پیغام در روم من از این دستور استفاده می کنم 

Dim msg As String
msg = txtWhoto.Text
Winsock2.SendData YRoomText(Id.Text, Chatroom.Text, msg)


Public Function YRoomText(YID As String, RoomName As String, TheRoomText As String) As String
Dim Data As String
Data = Assemble(168, "1À€" & YID & "À€104À€" & RoomName & "À€117À€" & TheRoomText & "À€124À€1À€")
Debug.Print Data
YRoomText = Data
End Function



Public Function chatjoin(YahooID As String, Chatroom As String)
If Chatroom = vbNullString Then
    chatjoin = Header("109À€" & YahooID & "À€1À€" & YahooID & "À€6À€abcdeÀ€98À€usÀ€135À€9.0.0.  2152À€", String(4, Chr(0)), String(4, Chr(0)), 150)
Else
    chatjoin = Header("1À€" & YahooID & "À€104À€" & Chatroom & "À€129À€" & "À€62À€2À€", String(4, Chr(0)), String(4, Chr(0)), 152)
End If
End Function


اما تو این سورس این کد رو هر جور می زارم جواب نمی ده یکم گیج شدم می شه یک توضیحی بدین و یا سورسی در این راستا بهم بدین   


ممنون

----------


## _behnam_

ببینید شاید توی اون سورسی که شما داشتید هدر فرق میکرده واسه همین شما پکت رو بر اساس هدر اون سورس اینجا قرر دادی
ببینید هدر این سورس اینجوریه :
ByVal *StrPacketType* As String, ByVal *StrStat* As String, ByVal *StrSession* As String, ByVal *StrComm* As Long
حالا شاید شما بگید ما از کجا بفهمیم که باید برای این متغیر های قرار دهیم 
خوب من اینجا یگم انشاالله توی فیلم تصویری بهتون نشون میدم!
وقتی پکت هارو اسنیف میکنیم به صورت HEX است.

*StrPacketType* = پکت (از هگز 21 تا هگز آخر)*
**StrSession &* *StrStat* = از هگز 13 تا هگز 16

*StrComm* = شماره پکت (هگز 12)

----------


## saeedzx

خب دوست عزیز می تونی یک سورس بهم بدی یکم گیج شدم  :متعجب:

----------


## zidanerfan

یکی نیست پروژه ی منو درست کنه ؟

پروژه=لاگ این و جوین 2 ای

----------


## zidanerfan

پس پروژه ی ارسال پیغام در روم رو هم برامون بسازید

----------


## zidanerfan

سلام به همه داداش اگه میتونی پروژه رو یه تغییری بده یعنی طوری باشه که وقتی میره روم vc یا voic داشته باشه طوری که بتونه حرف بزنه خیلی ممنون هر کسی اینو بسازه خدایش خیلی آقایی میکنه همین پروژه رو تغییر بده خیلی ممنون من رفتم چند تا سایت خارجی هم گشتم نبود میام سر میطنم قربونتون برم خیلی لازم دارم به امید دیدار

----------


## lesolai

آقا بهنام بی صبرانه منتظر فیلم آموزشی هستم

----------


## Snoopboy

> تشکر می کنم 
> 
> یک سوال: برای ارسال پیغام در روم من از این دستور استفاده می کنم 
> 
> Dim msg As String
> msg = txtWhoto.Text
> Winsock2.SendData YRoomText(Id.Text, Chatroom.Text, msg)
> 
> 
> ...



اون پکت شما با هیدری که توی برنامه تعبیه شده فرق داره . همیشه پکت هارو بر اساس هیدر ها بنویسید. من خودم چون از هیدر خودم استفاده کردم پس پکت ارسال Pm به چت روم میشه مثل زیر

Public Function SendChat(WhoFrom As String, Room As String, MSG As String) As String
    SendChat = Header("1À€" & WhoFrom & "À€104À€" & Room & "À€117À€" & MSG & "À€124À€1À€0À€" & WhoFrom & "À€", String(4, 0), WhoFrom, 168)
End Function

حالا می تونی بقیه کد رو درست انجام بدی


برای مولتی کردن لوگین و فرستادن به روم . باید از listview و winsock رو ایندکس کنید و راحات توی 2تا ستون توی لیست ویو که یکی یوزر نیم و دیگری پسورد باشه  دستور لوگین رو صادر کنید

----------


## zidanerfan

ممنون میشم تبدیلش کنی به پروژه

----------


## lesolai

اگه میشه آموزش اسنیف کردن پکت های یاهو رو بزارید تا ما هم یاد بگیریم.
ممنون

----------


## saeedzx

یکم گیج می زنم 
*Snoopboy* 


میشه یک تکه سورس بهم بدی !؟؟؟

----------


## zidanerfan

بابا سورس بزارید عصاب آدمو خورد می کنید والا :عصبانی:

----------


## Snoopboy

والا شرمنده . من دیال آپ هستم و همیشه نمی تونم بیام سایت وگرنه تا الان انجام می دادم کارهاتون رو . 
الان همون سورس رو یه کم تعمیم دادم که برای ارسال متن به روم هم آماده شده  . می تونید امتحان کنید . همونطور که گفنتم اگه می بینیند کم کم  انجام میدم به خاطر اینه که زیاد نمی تونم بیام. مولتی هم حاضر شد . بفرما

Multi-Login.rar
Get PM.zip

----------


## xrezax

آموزش اسنیف کردن رو بی زحمت بزارین

----------


## xrezax

> والا شرمنده . من دیال آپ هستم و همیشه نمی تونم بیام سایت وگرنه تا الان انجام می دادم کارهاتون رو . 
> الان همون سورس رو یه کم تعمیم دادم که برای ارسال متن به روم هم آماده شده . می تونید امتحان کنید . همونطور که گفنتم اگه می بینیند کم کم انجام میدم به خاطر اینه که زیاد نمی تونم بیام. مولتی هم حاضر شد . بفرما
> 
> Multi-Login.rar
> Get PM.zip


بی زحمت اگه ممکنه یه مثال هم بزن که چطور آی دی های لاگین شده رو هر کدوم توی یک روم خواص ببریم و هر روم آی دیهاشونو توی یک لیست نشون بده ؟؟

----------


## Snoopboy

این کار راحتی هست . مثل همون مثال Get PM . کد های بخش Join رو بزارید توی سورس مولتی و وارد روم شید
برای اینکه هر کدوم وارد یک روم شن از Listbox استفاده کنید و دستور لیست باکس رو زیر Case 150 بنویسید

----------


## xrezax

با سورس توضیح می دی اگه زحمتی نباشه  :قلب:

----------


## lesolai

اگه میشه آموزش اسنیف کردن پکت های یاهو رو بزارید تا ما هم یاد بگیریم.

----------


## Snoopboy

برای اسنایف کردن پکت های یاهو از برنامه Yahoo Protocol Assistan استفاده  کنید . آموزش هم در گوگل هست . برنامه های حرفه ای تری هم هست ولی این  برنامه براتون پکت ها رو اماده میده و به اندازه فعلا کارتون رو راه  میندازه

سورس مولتی لوگین و ورود به روم هم آماده شد .


Multi-Login.rar

----------


## zidanerfan

*Snoopboy با سپاس و تشکر فروان خدمت شما خیلی ممنون به زبان کردی ==========> زور سپاس
*

----------


## zidanerfan

*Snoopboy خیلی ممنون
*

----------


## zidanerfan

*Snoopboy میشه وقتی میرم تو روم بتونم بروم رو تالک و صحبت کنم یعنی میشه ؟
*

----------


## Snoopboy

به قول مدیران سایت از همون دکمه تشکر استفاده می کردی کافی بود  :لبخند گشاده!: 
بله میشه .ولی جدیدا حدود 1 سال یا شاید هم کمتر سیستم Vc یاهو عوض شده و یه کم تغییرات داشته . منم خودم قبلا این کار رو می کردم . حدود 1 ساله که اصلا برای VC هیچ برنامه ای ننوشتم ولی با استفاده از گوگل 100 % می تونی سورس هایی رو در این زمینه پیدا کنی
موفق باشید

----------


## zidanerfan

ای ولا خیلی ممنون از دکمه ی تشکر استفاده کردم  :قهقهه:  خیلی آقای همیشه از دکمه استفاده می کنم بازم ممنون :قلب:

----------


## xrezax

2 تا سوال دیگه. وقت داشتی جواب بدی ممنون میشم.
1) چطور با ساسک لاگین کنم.
2) آی دی های هر رومو می خوام که وارد شدم توی یک تکستی سیو کنه واسم

مرسی

----------


## Snoopboy

برای ورود به روم هم کد جمع اوری یوزر ها رو از سورس Get_Pm بردار و بزار توی مولتی و از یه Pause هم استفاده کن که برنامه هنگ نکنه . برای لوگین با ساکس هم باید از یک یوزر کنترل استفاده کنی که با یک وینسوک کوکی هارو میگیری و با یوزر کنترل به سرور می فرستی. برات یه نمونه حاضر کردم اگه امکانات بیشتر خواستی کدهاش توی سورس های قبلی هست

With_socks.rar

----------


## xrezax

میشه واسم ادیتش کنی؛ بشه باش ای دی لاگین کرد و یوزرارو سیو کرد با ساسک؛ راستی آموزش اسنیفم داری بزار؛ بازم مرسی

----------


## _behnam_

اینم اون چیزی که قول داده بودم ببخشید دیر شد  :قلب: 


فیلم آموزش پکت های یاهو

----------


## parselearn

نحوه ليست كردن رومها چگونه است؟

----------


## zidanerfan

سلام یه سوال عجیب من با یاهوو سوپرا ای دی لاگ میکنم خب رفتم با پروژه یه پی ام تو روم زدم بله اولین پی ام میره ولی بعد از اولین پی ام پی ام های دیگه نمیرن با یاهوو مسنجر چرا پی ام ها دیده میشه ولی با باهوو سوپرا نه اگه کمکم کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## _behnam_

> نحوه ليست كردن رومها چگونه است؟


واسه گرفتن رومها و تعداد یوزرهای توی اونا باید به سرور هدر ارسال کنی که شامل کوکی میشه
 که هر منطقه /ycontent/?chatroom_1029 مخصوص داره

GET /ycontent/?chatroom_1029=0&intl=us HTTP/1.1
Cookie:                                                        
User-Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 5.5)
Host: insider.msg.yahoo.com
Cache-Control: no-cache

----------


## xrezax

> برای ورود به روم هم کد جمع اوری یوزر ها رو از سورس Get_Pm بردار و بزار توی مولتی و از یه Pause هم استفاده کن که برنامه هنگ نکنه . برای لوگین با ساکس هم باید از یک یوزر کنترل استفاده کنی که با یک وینسوک کوکی هارو میگیری و با یوزر کنترل به سرور می فرستی. برات یه نمونه حاضر کردم اگه امکانات بیشتر خواستی کدهاش توی سورس های قبلی هست
> 
> With_socks.rar


زحمت ایدیتشو می کشی؟؟ ممنونت میشم.  :قلب:

----------


## zidanerfan

آقا لینک خرابه مال آموزش سنیف لطف کنید لینک جدید بزارید

----------


## xrezax

یه سوال دیگه. 
میشه وقتی یک آی دی رو با برنامه ادد کردم و طرف اکی داد خود برنامه خود به خود اکی بزنه واسم ؟؟ تا ادد بشه طرف
امیدوارم سوالم واضح باشه. با سورس توضیح بدی ممنونت میشم

----------


## zidanerfan

یه سوال میشه بتونم تکست های تو روم رو ببینم اگه میشه کمکم کنید

----------


## xrezax

زحمت اینو می کشی واسم ایدیت کنی. ضمیمه کردم. ممنون میشم  :قلب:

----------


## Snoopboy

می خوای چیکارش کنی؟ سورس که آپدیت هست . چی می خوای اضافه کنی؟

----------


## xrezax

نه ایدیت نیست. تستش کن ببین کار نمی کنه. چندتا ایراد داره

در کل میخوام 30 تا آی دی با ساسک لاگین کنم. بعد بفرستمشون توی 30 تا روم . بعد آی دی های هر رومو بهم بده . بعد بتونم توی روم هم مطلب ارسال کنم.

بعد در مورد ساسک توضیح بدی ممنونت میشم. کد نویسیم چطور باشه باوین ساک ساسک (یعنی Exsock5) باشه یا با وینسوک (یعنی Winsock1) . توضیح بدی ممنون میشم. قاطی کردم

----------


## Snoopboy

می خوای اسپمر بنویسی؟
من کوکی ها رو با Winsock1 گرفتم . شما برای هر کاری باید کد هارو توی Exsock5 بنویسی. کد نویسیش یکییه با Single فقط همرو Index کن.

----------


## zidanerfan

سلام بازم اومدم با یه سوال عجیب  :متعجب:  :لبخند گشاده!:  من میخوام یه بوتر برای سوپرا بنویسم من از خیلی ها پرسیدم گفتند باید پکت به ای دی مورد نظر ارسال کنی من 1000 تا پکت در چند ثانیه ارسال کردم تعداد پکت ها به 30000 هزار هم رسید ولی بوت نشد فقط یه بار تونستم بوت کنم اونم شانسی بود خودم تعجب کردم اگه میشه کمی برام توضیح بدین با تشکر از دوستان گلم  :قلب:

----------


## xrezax

آره می خوام سپمر بنویسم. می تونی کمک کنی ممنونت میشم. :قلب:

----------


## _behnam_

> سلام بازم اومدم با یه سوال عجیب  من میخوام یه بوتر برای سوپرا بنویسم من از خیلی ها پرسیدم گفتند باید پاکت به ای دی مورد نظر ارسال کنی من 1000 تا پاکت در چند ثانیه ارسال کردم تعداد پاکت ها به 30000 هزار هم رسید ولی بوت نشد فقط یه بار تونستم بوت کنم اونم شانسی بود خودم تعجب کردم اگه میشه کمی برام توضیح بدین با تشکر از دوستان گلم


*پاکت* اشتباه است !!
صحیح آن *پکت* است

----------


## zidanerfan

آقا ممنون. 
اگه میشه کمکم کنید ؟

----------


## Snoopboy

برای بوت کردن سوپرا باید سرعت زیاد باشه و از پکت های تلفیقی استفاده کنی . یعنی به صورت همزمان از چند پکت استفاده کنی

برای نوشتن اسپمر هم راهنماییت می کنم . خودت بنویس .
برای اینکه به چند روم وارد شی از لی لیست باکس استفاده کن و کدهای زیر Case 150 رو برای لیست باکس بنویس دیگه به هیچ جا نیازی نیست تغییرات اعمال کنی

----------


## zidanerfan

سلام 2باره :لبخند گشاده!:  داداش میشه بگی چرا این پروژه پی ام یا تکست فارسی نمی کنه یعنی وقتی میرم تو روم میخوام یه چیزی با فارسی تکست کنم تو روم اصلاً هیچی نشون نمیده ولی واسه انگلیسی کار میکنه ؟ اگه تونستی این تغییر هم اعمال کنید خیلی ممنون :لبخند:

----------


## Snoopboy

Option Explicit
Public Function Send_Message(Str As String) As String
On Error Resume Next
  Dim i     As Integer
  Dim N     As Integer
  Dim St    As String
    For i = 1 To Len(Str)
        N = 2
        If Left(Str, 1) = Chr(215) Then
            St = St & ChrW(195) & Chr(151)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(161) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(140)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(186) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(155)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(187) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(156)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(188) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(157)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(189) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(158)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(191) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(159)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(192) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(160)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(193) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(161)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(194) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(162)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(195) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(163)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(196) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(164)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(197) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(165)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(198) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(166)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(199) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(167)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(200) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(168)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(201) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(169)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(202) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(170)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(203) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(171)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(204) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(172)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(205) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(173)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(206) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(174)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(207) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(175)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(208) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(176)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(209) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(177)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(210) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(178)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(211) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(179)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(212) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(180)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(213) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(181)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(214) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(182)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(216) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(183)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(217) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(184)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(218) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(185)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(219) Then
            St = St & ChrW(216) & Chr(186)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(220) Then
            St = St & ChrW(217) & Chr(128)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(221) Then
            St = St & ChrW(217) & Chr(129)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(222) Then
            St = St & ChrW(217) & Chr(130)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(223) Then
            St = St & ChrW(217) & Chr(131)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(225) Then
            St = St & ChrW(217) & Chr(132)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(227) Then
            St = St & ChrW(217) & Chr(133)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(228) Then
            St = St & ChrW(217) & Chr(134)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(229) Then
            St = St & ChrW(217) & Chr(135)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(230) Then
            St = St & ChrW(217) & Chr(136)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(237) Then
            St = St & ChrW(217) & Chr(138)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(240) Then
            St = St & ChrW(217) & Chr(139)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(241) Then
            St = St & ChrW(217) & Chr(140)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(242) Then
            St = St & ChrW(217) & Chr(141)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(243) Then
            St = St & ChrW(217) & Chr(142)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(245) Then
            St = St & ChrW(217) & Chr(143)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(246) Then
            St = St & ChrW(217) & Chr(144)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(248) Then
            St = St & ChrW(217) & Chr(145)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(129) Then
            St = St & ChrW(217) & Chr(190)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(141) Then
            St = St & ChrW(218) & Chr(134)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(142) Then
            St = St & ChrW(218) & Chr(152)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(152) Then
            St = St & ChrW(218) & Chr(169)
            N = 2
        ElseIf Left(Str, 1) = Chr(144) Then
            St = St & ChrW(218) & Chr(175)
            N = 2
        Else
            St = St & Left(Str, 1)
        End If
        Str = Mid(Str, N)
    Next i
    Send_Message = St
End Function



این کد رو در یک ماژول بریز و برای ارسال کد زیر زو در دکمه Send بزن

Winsock2.senddata Sendchat(ID , Text Esme Room , Send_Message(Text Message))

به جای Text Esme Room تکست باکس اسم روم رو بزار و به جای Text Message تکست پیامی که می خوای به روم ارسال کنی 
این کد باعث میشه پکت یونیکد بشه

----------


## zidanerfan

داداش میشه بگی این کد مال چی هستش ؟

----------


## zidanerfan

YAcsUI11 یه کامپوننت هستش که میشه با این کامپوننت وقتی تو روم هستی تال هم فعال کنی اگه میشه یکم برام توضیح بدید خیلی ممنون

----------


## xrezax

> برای بوت کردن سوپرا باید سرعت زیاد باشه و از پکت های تلفیقی استفاده کنی . یعنی به صورت همزمان از چند پکت استفاده کنی
> 
> برای نوشتن اسپمر هم راهنماییت می کنم . خودت بنویس .
> برای اینکه به چند روم وارد شی از لی لیست باکس استفاده کن و کدهای زیر Case 150 رو برای لیست باکس بنویس دیگه به هیچ جا نیازی نیست تغییرات اعمال کنی


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی؛ می خوام با ساسک چندتا آی دی لاگین کنم و وارد چندتا روم بشم و آی دی هارو بدست بیارم و بتونم تو روم پی ام بدم؛ پروژه بزاری عالی میشه؛ راستی اون پروژه ای که چند پست بالا زاشتمو هم یه نگاهی بندار ممنونت میشم

----------


## Snoopboy

> داداش میشه بگی این کد مال چی هستش ؟


 این کد برای اینه که شما پکت فارسی ارسال کنی

برای نوشتن اسپمر با ساکس کافیه همه کدهای بخش وینسوک در dataarrive رو در یک usercontrol که استفاده کردم دوباره بزاری و اون هم Index کنی. شما کد هاتو بنویس سورس رو تکمیل کن بعد اگه اشکال بود سورس رو بزار تا من یا دوستان مشکلتون رو رسیدگی کنند. چون اینطوری انگار من نوشتم اسپمر رو و شما هیچی یاد نگرفتی

برای Vc در روم هم یک نمونه می زارم

----------


## zidanerfan

کدی رو که دادی تست کردم نشود ؟

----------


## Snoopboy

درست جایگزین نکردی . چون خودم ار همین پکت ارسال استفاده می کنم هنوزم

----------


## xrezax

برای نوشتن اسپمر با ساکس کافیه همه کدهای بخش وینسوک در dataarrive رو در یک usercontrol که استفاده کردم دوباره بزاری و اون هم Index کنی. 
میشه یکمی بیشتر در مورد این توضیح بدی واسم ؟؟

----------


## Snoopboy

بله
ببین برایی اینکه شما از ساکس استفاده کنی باید با یه سوکت کوکی ها رو بگیری و از یک سوکت دیگه برای فرستادن دیتا استفاده کنی
تو برای اینکه این کار رو انجام بدی از یک یوزر کنترل برای استفاده از گرفتن کوکی ها استفاده کنی ولی به جای سرور و پورت از IP و Port ساکس ها استفاده کنی و توی سورس مولتی که گذاشتم اگه بلد نیستی هرچی توی DataArrive سوکت هست بریز توی dataarrive سوکتی که برای لوگین با ساکس نوشتی

----------


## zidanerfan

میشه بگید اگه بازم یاهو captcha chang کنه من چجوری این پروژه رو درست کنم ؟

----------


## Snoopboy

شما می تونی وقتی وارد روم میشی از یاهو پکت هارو اسنایف کنی و از پاکت اسنایف شده ادرس رو Split کنید و کدش رو بدست بیارید

----------


## zidanerfan

خوب اگه میشه یه نمونه فیلم آموزشی بزارید خیلی ممنون از لطفت

----------


## Snoopboy

فیلم آموزشی اسنایف رو گذاشتن دوستان
بعدشم که فعلا سیسم کپچا عوض نشده . شما می تونی استفاده کنید

----------


## zidanerfan

خب داداش اون فیلم آموزشی لینکش مشکل داره اگه میشه رفع مشکلش کنید خیلی ممنون

----------


## zidanerfan

اگه میشه پکت ارسال تکست فارسی رو خودتون بزارید من گذاشتم کار نکرد

----------


## xrezax

میشه آموزش بدست آوردن هدر رو برامون بسازین. ممنونتون میشم.
در مورد بدست آوردن کدهای امنیتی در صورت تغییر کردن هم بگید عالی میشه.
بازم ممنون

----------


## xrezax

کمک کنن دوستان

----------


## saeedzx

می شه ارسال پیغام تو روم  رو تو قسمت مالتی لاگین بهم بگید  

تشکر

----------


## zidanerfan

سلام بر همگی بابا خدایش دارین این تاپیک رو فراموش میکنید -------> یه سوال اگه میشه واسه پروژه ی ورود به روم یه تالک هم بزارید اینجوری باهال میشه ممنون میشم با تشکر  :بامزه:

----------


## Snoopboy

من واستون سورس هارو ادیت کردم . شما دیگه خودتون یه کم تلاش داشته باشید. من توی این چتدتا سورس که گذاشتم همه قابلیت ها رو گذاشتم شما هم سعی کنید یه کم خودتون از سورس ها استفاده کنید و به مولتی تبدیل کتید . اونوقت اگه سوالی بود اینجا مطرح کنید

----------


## xrezax

یه سوال خیلی مهم دارم و اونم اینه که

وقتی یک ای دی رو ادد می کنم و طرف ok بده یه صفحه اب برام باز میشه که منم next  و  finish می کنم. می خوام ببینم راه داره برنامه خودش اینکارو کنه واسم یعنی Next و Finish کنه واسم خود به خود و اون صفحه رو رد کنه تا طرف بیاد تو ادد لیستم.

راستی میشه آموزش بدست آوردن هدر رو برامون بسازین. ممنونتون میشم.
در مورد بدست آوردن کدهای امنیتی در صورت تغییر کردن هم بگید عالی میشه.


بازم ممنون

----------


## zidanerfan

اگه میشه پروژه ی تالک هم بزارید بازم ممنون

----------


## zidanerfan

:متفکر:  اگه میشه پروژه رو تغییر بدین یعنی یه کاریش کنید که بتونم تالک بگیرم و صحبت کنم ممنون میشم

----------


## zidanerfan

بازم سلام فکر کنم این پروژه به دردتون بخوره تالک داره یه چند وقتیه از کار افتاده اگه میشه این پروژه رو با پروژه ی اصلی که ساختید ترکیب کنید ما منتظریم

http://uploadtak.com/images/5eah8l58o5b8kpflfzn.zip

----------


## Snoopboy

شما خودتون این کار رو انجام بدید 
کافیه که yascom.dll به پروژه اضافه کرد و کد ها هم که توی این سورس هست
جایگزین کنید

----------


## Snoopboy

> یه سوال خیلی مهم دارم و اونم اینه که
> 
> وقتی یک ای دی رو ادد می کنم و طرف ok بده یه صفحه اب برام باز میشه که منم next  و  finish می کنم. می خوام ببینم راه داره برنامه خودش اینکارو کنه واسم یعنی Next و Finish کنه واسم خود به خود و اون صفحه رو رد کنه تا طرف بیاد تو ادد لیستم.
> 
> راستی میشه آموزش بدست آوردن هدر رو برامون بسازین. ممنونتون میشم.
> در مورد بدست آوردن کدهای امنیتی در صورت تغییر کردن هم بگید عالی میشه.
> 
> 
> بازم ممنون


بله اینطوریه. شما باید توی dataarrive توی winsock پکت های برگردون رو میزاشتی بیکار شدم براتون یه نمونه میزارم
برای هیدر نوشتن هم دو نوع داریم Decimal و hex
که الان اکثرا همه از Decimal استفاده میشه و شما هر هیدر که داری باید پکت هم به همون صورت کد نویسی کنی . سورسی که من گذاشتم نمونه بارز از یک پکت و هیدر Decimal هست
الان که دیگه کد امنیتی تغییر کرده و نمیشه که براتون یه آموزش گذاشت ولی همونطور که قبلا گفتم باید همیشه هرکاری و تغییری رو اعمال کنید پکت هاتونو اسنایف کنید و اونوقت کاملا متوجه میشید که چیکار باید بکنید

----------


## zidanerfan

من انجام دادم هی error میده اگه میشه شما انجام بدین خیلی ممنون

----------


## saeedzx

> برای اسنایف کردن پکت های یاهو از برنامه Yahoo Protocol Assistan استفاده  کنید . آموزش هم در گوگل هست . برنامه های حرفه ای تری هم هست ولی این  برنامه براتون پکت ها رو اماده میده و به اندازه فعلا کارتون رو راه  میندازه
> 
> سورس مولتی لوگین و ورود به روم هم آماده شد .
> 
> 
> ضمیمه 72762


تو این قسمت می خوام گذینه ارسال به روم رو اضافه کنم   ( دستورش لطف می کنید بهم بگید )

----------


## Snoopboy

Dim I As integer
For I=0 To Lv1.listitems.count
If blninchat(I)=true then 
Socket(I).senddata Sendchat( BotID(I) , Text1 , Text2)
end If
Next I
این کد رو توی یک دکمه بزار
text1 = اسم روم
text2 = پیغامی که می خوای به روم ارسال کنی

----------


## xrezax

> بله اینطوریه. شما باید توی dataarrive توی winsock پکت های برگردون رو میزاشتی بیکار شدم براتون یه نمونه میزارم


ممنون میشم کد اینو واسم بزارید.  :قلب:

----------


## zidanerfan

یکی نیست این تالک رو برامون آماده کنه ممنون میشم

----------


## zidanerfan

:متفکر:  یعنی نمیشه این پروژه تالک داشته باشه

----------


## Snoopboy

عزیزم شما گیر دادی یکم تلاش به خدا جواب میده سورس چندتا چت کلاینتو میدیدی

http://www.multiupload.com/6RLYWWVA3U

این سورس لوگینش درسته فقط قسمت ورود به روم رو طبق سورسی که گذاشتم درست کن
وویس هم داره.

----------


## xrezax

ﻭﻗﺘﯽ ﯾﮏ ﺍﯼ ﺩﯼ ﺭﻭ ﺍﺩﺩ ﻣﯽ ﮐﻨﻢ ﻭ ﻃﺮﻑ
ok ﺑﺪﻩ ﯾﻪ ﺻﻔﺤﻪ ﺍﺏ ﺑﺮﺍﻡ ﺑﺎﺯ ﻣﯿﺸﻪ ﮐﻪ ﻣﻨﻢ
next ﻭ finish ﻣﯽ ﮐﻨﻢ. ﻣﯽ ﺧﻮﺍﻡ ﺑﺒﯿﻨﻢ
ﺭﺍﻩ ﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﻪ ﺧﻮﺩﺵ ﺍﯾﻨﮑﺎﺭﻭ ﮐﻨﻪ ﻭﺍﺳﻢ
ﯾﻌﻨﯽ Next ﻭ Finish ﮐﻨﻪ ﻭﺍﺳﻢ ﺧﻮﺩ ﺑﻪ
ﺧﻮﺩ ﻭ ﺍﻭﻥ ﺻﻔﺤﻪ ﺭﻭ ﺭﺩ ﮐﻨﻪ ﺗﺎ ﻃﺮﻑ ﺑﯿﺎﺩ
ﺗﻮ ﺍﺩﺩ ﻟﯿﺴﺘﻢ
سورس میشه بزاری واسم

----------


## Snoopboy

اد به دو صورت هست آفلاین و غیر آفلاین هر دو صورت رو گذاشتم می تونید دانلود کنید

Add Request.rar

----------


## zidanerfan

ممنون منم تلاش میکنم ببینم چی میشه  :قلب:

----------


## zidanerfan

> عزیزم شما گیر دادی یکم تلاش به خدا جواب میده سورس چندتا چت کلاینتو میدیدی
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/6RLYWWVA3U
> 
> این سورس لوگینش درسته فقط قسمت ورود به روم رو طبق سورسی که گذاشتم درست کن
> وویس هم داره.


لینک خرابه اگه میشه درستش کنید ممنون

----------


## zidanerfan

خدایش ارور میده من خیلی روش کار کردم اگه از دوستان کسی هست بیاد رو این پروزه کارکنه ممنون

----------


## xrezax

> اد به دو صورت هست آفلاین و غیر آفلاین هر دو صورت رو گذاشتم می تونید دانلود کنید
> 
> Add Request.rar


جایی که نداره من ای دی بدم که درخواست ادد بفرسته و طرف اکی بده

----------


## Snoopboy

مگه قراره داشته باشه؟ یک ایدی با برنامه لوگین میکنه و هرکس این ایدی رو اد کرد این جواب میده .

----------


## xrezax

می خوام من باش طرفو ادد کنم و طرف اکی داد برنامه هم تایید کنه؛ می خوام این کارو کنم

----------


## zidanerfan

:متفکر:  هیچ کسی نیست این پروژه رو درست کنه ؟

----------


## saeedzx

تشکر می کنم از *Snoopboy  عزیز


لطفا سورس کد فارسی کردن متن ارسالی به روم رو هم به صورت سورس بذارید تشکر ( حدال مقدور توقسمتی مالتی لاگین )
*

----------


## Snoopboy

> می خوام من باش طرفو ادد کنم و طرف اکی داد برنامه هم تایید کنه؛ می خوام این کارو کنم


خوب اونطوری که همون مثالی که گذاشتم توی پستهای اول همین کارو می کنه دیگه . من فکر کردم می خوای اگه کسی اددت کرد برنامه خودش جواب بده

----------


## zidanerfan

:متفکر:  کسی اینجا نیست یه پروژه داشته باشه که باهاش voic  آنلاین شه و بتونم باهاش تالک بگیرم

----------


## xrezax

می خوام کسی که درخواست ادد براش می فرستمو اکی داد برنامه هم اکپت کنه و اکی بده؛ ادد کردن و که گذاشتی ؛ فقط قسمت دوم مونده که بعد از درخواست طرف هست

----------


## Snoopboy

خوب تو مثالی که توی پستهای اول گذاشتم  آپشن اد کردن هم گذاشتم. می تونی از اون استفاده کنی. 
الان شما یکی رو ادد می کنی اون اکسپت که کنه دوباره برای شما درخواست اد از سمت شخص مقابل میاد و برنامه تنظیم شده روی Accept برنامه قبول می کنه.

----------


## zidanerfan

سلام دوستان من join room رو در پروژه کامل کردم الان وقتی میرم تو روم وی سی آنلاین کنم یه error میده یه عکس از error گرفتم اگه وقت داشتید یه نگاه بندازید
منتظر جوابم ممنون از همتون
پروژه------------------------->   http://uploadtak.com/images/534v2mf1srqj2r32h72.zip 
عکس ---------------------->   http://uploadtak.com/images/t7y2qmmqsd4te3yx1wvv.jpg

----------


## Snoopboy

YASCOM واسه من رجیستر نشده بود . نتونستم سورستو ببینم . به جای ارور به خطی که گیر میده عکس بگیر

----------


## zidanerfan

Object Doesnt support this property or method این از error  --- الان debug رو میزنم     YAcs.appInfo = "mc(8, 1, 0, 421)&u=" & Username & "&ia=us" میگه مشکل از اینجاست

----------


## Snoopboy

فکر کنم برای شما هم Yascom رجیستر نشده. رجیستر شده اش رو گیر بیار

----------


## zidanerfan

الان میرم سرچ میکنم ببینم هست اگه بود خبرتون میکنم

----------


## zidanerfan

داداش من ریجسترشم گیر آوردم ولی بازم نشد

----------


## zidanerfan

الان هیچ اروری نداره و وسی هم آنلاین نمیشه نمی دونم مشکل از چیه :متفکر:

----------


## zidanerfan

:متفکر: _______________________________

----------


## zidanerfan

سلام میشه سورس مالتی لاگین رو با P_R_O_X_Y لاگ این کنم اگه میشه براش load P_RX_Y بزارید ممنون

----------

